# Poor luck with a benelli SBE II



## 94NDTA

My buddy has had nothing but trouble with his benelli he just bought. We were out hunting twice, and the rubber but stock fell off, now he can't find it. Also, one of the pins holding the carrier in place fell out in the middle of him hunting. Not good as you are shooting at birds.

Has anyone else had bad luck with these shotguns? He is selling it if anyone is interested, lol. He is getting an 870.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

I had the butt stock fall off. I was about ready to shove it up Benneli's Arse. You have no idea how bad it hurts when you shoot it with no butt pad. I had no idea it was gone, pulled up and pulled the trigger.

Jams, WTF? 
I guess it was only $1400 can't expect to much out of a gun that cheap. :roll:


----------



## TANATA

Buttpad = $90 sucks to be you guys


----------



## bandman

hunt4P&Y said:


> You have no idea how bad it hurts when you shoot it with no butt pad.


Go shoot 2 boxes through a .270 7600 in one sitting. No pad whatsoever! :******:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Look at the butt of a SBEII before you state that. It is about a eigth of an inch thick and hard composite. It feels like someone is hitting you with an ax. Left some sweet marks!


----------



## 94NDTA

After doing some searching, it seems this is a common problem.

What a peice of crap.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

DID you find other people that had the problem? or just us two?


----------



## 94NDTA

hunt4P&Y said:


> DID you find other people that had the problem? or just us two?


Other people. Do a google search and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## bandman

hunt4P&Y said:


> Look at the butt of a SBEII before you state that. It is about a eigth of an inch thick and hard composite. It feels like someone is hitting you with an ax. Left some sweet marks!


http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... l_7600.asp
Same EXACT case as the 7600. It was just like getting punched 40 times in the arm. Don't know why the hell they put a pad on the synthetic and not the wood. :eyeroll: Just a secondary anyway, but carry on.


----------



## franchi

The butt pad on my buddies SBE II does the same thing. He has been furtunate enough to find it though after it has fallen off.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Anyone have an Idea to fix the problem?

I was going to glue it, but why in the heck should I have to glue it? They going to recall them?


----------



## hagfan72

For the love of God, SOMEONE tell me that these are isolated problems!! Dang, and I was looking HARD at the SBEII!!


----------



## bandman

I was looking at Scheels the other day and it looks like the nice add-ons/replaceables have two minor drill outs for the 2 screws to set into. I would've picked up a Limbsaver one if they had the one I needed. :x I know they have a bunch of SBEII ones, but I don't know if you guys want to spend $30 or not.

I might go as far bringing mine into the guy at the Outdoorsman and having him put one on for me since I have to make a trip there anyhow.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I don't know anything about that model, but I hated my Nova. It rattled, the trigger was almost impossible to pull. It cost me $60 to correct the trigger, someone on here made some suggestions on the rattle, didn't help. I tried several different types of shells and chokes, didn't like the way it patterened with #4 and #00 Buck, I bought it for coyotes. I couldn't hit clays, I blame the gun LOL. I won't own another one. My nieghbor could shoot it, but I couldn't.


----------



## bandman

Apples to oranges when it comes to comparing the Nova w/ the SBE's. :wink:


----------



## USAlx50

hunt4P&Y said:


> Anyone have an Idea to fix the problem?
> 
> I was going to glue it, but why in the heck should I have to glue it? They going to recall them?


Duct tape fixes lots of things... "that sure is a purty gun you got there"

Casey almost lost the pad on his brothers SBEII but got lucky and found it. My friend Bill that I hunted with on saturday with a brand new SBEII, same deal.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

For a second there I thought you were going to say Casey fixed his face with the duct tape... :-?

Yeah I don't know what the heck the deal is. Im thinking about letting the pad fall off then shoot the biggest loads made, and ruin my shoulder. DO you think I could get some money from them?

They really need to so something about it. Mine is getting so loose I can barley use it anymore. And Im not talking about my GF.

I don't want to glue it, cuz it will be retarded. I might give them a call tomorrow and see what they say. Maybe if enough people start calling they will do something. Like give us new guns!! :lol:


----------



## TANATA

I don't think any of your gf's will ever be loose.  (Pats himself on back)


----------



## Hardsell

Hagfan72:
There are 4 SBEIIs in my group. They have been used for ducks and geese in MN and pheasants in SD. Haven't had any problems with the butt pads on any of them. I've never met anyone who has had a problem with butts on any of their shotguns, so it seems it's an isolated problem.
I'm getting my SBEII in February. I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## Hunter_58346

Take'm back to where you bought 'em,,if they are in a serial # range Benelli will replace at no charge (THE PAD NOT THE GUN) If not, how much do you want for the pieces of junk???


----------



## USAlx50

94NDTA said:


> After doing some searching, it seems this is a common problem.





franchinatersss said:


> The butt pad on my buddies SBE II does the same thing. He has been furtunate enough to find it though after it has fallen off.





94NDTA said:


> My buddy has had nothing but trouble with his benelli he just bought. We were out hunting twice, and the rubber but stock fell off, now he can't find it.





Hunt4P&Y said:


> I had the butt stock fall off. I was about ready to shove it up Benneli's Arse. You have no idea how bad it hurts when you shoot it with no butt pad.


Hardsell, the issue doesn't seem very isolated.. I also hunted w/ 4 guys this fall who had SBEII's. 3 of them had problems w/ buttpads falling off (Hunt4P&Y is one of them). The other guys buttpad held nice and tight, but the thing still wouldn't cycle worth a crap. I did hunt with a couple guys with SBEI's that didn't have any issues though. You seem to be pretty blindly devoted to benelli. It does seem pretty hard to find an auto out there that hasn't had its occasional issue.


----------



## Hardsell

USAlx50:
I meant Benellis and other shotguns in general. 
Hardsell wrote "I've never met anyone who has had a problem with butts on any of their shotguns, so it seems it's an isolated problem."
People in my group own American Arms, Brownings, Mossbergs, and Remingtons. We haven't had problems with any of the butt pads on any of these shotguns, so it would seem to be an isolated problem in my opinion. 
Secondly, we haven't had any butt pad problems with the SBEIIs in my group. They've owned them for 2 years.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

SO Benelli is taking them back? Just go in and ask??

SWEET! Heck maybe they will give me my money back who want's a $1400 black beating stick?


----------



## driggy

Simms limbsaver has a screw in type that won't come loose. If you can't get it locally, call Cabelas and they will set up a special order straight from the manufacturer. Happy with the one on my SuperSport.


----------



## USAlx50

Hardsell said:


> USAlx50:
> I meant Benellis and other shotguns in general.
> Hardsell wrote "I've never met anyone who has had a problem with butts on any of their shotguns, so it seems it's an isolated problem."
> People in my group own American Arms, Brownings, Mossbergs, and Remingtons. We haven't had problems with any of the butt pads on any of these shotguns, so it would seem to be an isolated problem in my opinion.
> Secondly, we haven't had any butt pad problems with the SBEIIs in my group. They've owned them for 2 years.


My bad, misunderstanding :beer:


----------



## Bgunit68

Benelli has a forum. I have found a few answers to my Franchi problem on there. It has forums on Benelli, Franchi, Stoeger and Uberti. You can find out quite a bit of information on your firearm but you may have to look a little bit. http://www.benelliusa.com/forum/


----------



## Candiru

I rubbed and cleaned the recoil pad and the stock where the recoil pad contacts it with pure alcohol it seemed to dry it out and made it stick in there. I acually had to use a little effort to get it out for some cleaning. I used some of the sraight iso-alcohol that is sold as fuel line anti-freeze.


----------



## NDTerminator

I grew up hunting and shooting when stuff like the Browning A5, Win 1400, Rem 1100 were the only autos around, so I got my fill of autos back in my formative years. Make mine a BPS or 870, thanks much.

But I have to ask, is the butt plate/recoil pad on your SBE's just a snap in or press fit into a hollow stock?

I've never seen a shotgun shear butt plate screws and simply can't imagine how that would happen...


----------



## BeekBuster

I just purchased the SuperNova with the max-4 last night, i know its not a SBE2,and its not a auto, but i started out with and have been shooting a pump my whole life now. Anyway my dad and my buddy shoot the SBE2 and were telling me about how they hate how there butt falls out of there guns all the time too, and how many times they have almost lost them. Im crossing my fingers i dont end up with that same problem.


----------



## takem1

Just got my new SBE II about a month ago. It has fired about a case of shells through it. Yesterday I all of a sudden looked down and there layed the rubber stock piece off the gun. 1400 Dollar piece of crap if you ask me. Had a browning gold before and Im thinkin about going back to it. My browning patterns way better as well and I seem to be able to hit ducks way better with it.

Does anyone know what choke is best to use for ducks with the SBE II? Shooting at ducks at an average of 30 yards away, shooting 3 1/2 inch # 2's?


----------



## Hardsell

takem:
Get a Wad Wizard SWAT 12 or a Pattern Master Over Decoys/Short Range.


----------



## 94NDTA

takem1 said:


> Just got my new SBE II about a month ago. It has fired about a case of shells through it. Yesterday I all of a sudden looked down and there layed the rubber stock piece off the gun. 1400 Dollar piece of crap if you ask me. Had a browning gold before and Im thinkin about going back to it. My browning patterns way better as well and I seem to be able to hit ducks way better with it.
> 
> Does anyone know what choke is best to use for ducks with the SBE II? Shooting at ducks at an average of 30 yards away, shooting 3 1/2 inch # 2's?





BeekBuster said:


> I just purchased the SuperNova with the max-4 last night, i know its not a SBE2,and its not a auto, but i started out with and have been shooting a pump my whole life now. Anyway my dad and my buddy shoot the SBE2 and were telling me about how they hate how there butt falls out of there guns all the time too, and how many times they have almost lost them. Im crossing my fingers i dont end up with that same problem.


Looks not so isolated anymore does it?


----------



## hagfan72

Looks like I might just save 600 bucks and go with the Franchi!!


----------



## Guest

:2cents: I've had my sbe II only one year, it has functioned as advertised and I love it!


----------



## franchi

hagfan72 said:


> Looks like I might just save 600 bucks and go with the Franchi!!


Yaaaaaaarrrrrgggghhhh
:beer:


----------



## Hardsell

Talked to a consultant at Cabalas and he said the shotgun that they see the most come in with problems is the Franchi autos.


----------



## snow

takem,

Why in the world are you shooting 3.5's over dekes @ 35yds? Check the pattern board with 3" duces 11/4oz and a i/c choke (factory)The new factory benelli chokes are twice as good as the old version and will do you just fine if you give'em a chance and find out what loads pattern the best with each choke.

My .02


----------



## Jungda99

here is my thoughts on the issue!

think back over the years of being on Nodak...

how many SBE's (1s and 2s) have you seen for sale in the classifieds? Alot.. So that tells me there is a reason why there are so many for sale. J-double-UNK!

In my opinion get a Extrema 2 (not starting a debate haha) havn't seen many of them for sale in the classifieds


----------



## goose killer

With benellies you are either gonna get a good one the is free of defects or a bad one and has a problem every time you shoot it. The extrema two a heavy gun. Personaly I don't like the rotary bolt system and the inertia driven bolt. I would stick with gas operated all the way. You might have to keep them oiled more but they seem to have less problems.
Just my :2cents:


----------



## Hardsell

Jungda99: 
That statistic only counts if the number of Benellis and Berettas sold are the same. If many more Benellis were bought, then some were sold, the ratio would be skewed. It would only work if the number of Benellis and Berettas were the same.


----------



## Jungda99

Hardsell said:


> Jungda99:
> That statistic only counts if the number of Benellis and Berettas sold are the same. If many more Benellis were bought, then some were sold, the ratio would be skewed. It would only work if the number of Benellis and Berettas were the same.


You are right...I guess I didn't mean it to be a statistic more of a observation.

To me if you have a gun that works well why would you sell it? For this level of guns (SBE and Extrema) there really isn't a gun that you could "upgrade" to so the only reason to sell it is because it lets you down or you have gotten out of the sport. That is all I was really trying to say. 
I am sure thousands of people have the SBE and love it. I just see more SBEs for sale than I do the extremas thats all. I think there is more of a reason to it than just more people have SBEs so there are more of them out there to sell.


----------



## snow

Alot of folks have upgraded to the new SBE2 over the last few years,me included.I've upgraded 3 times in the last 10 years,after my 1st SBE I purchased my 2nd when they raised the rib and camo color,then again when the SBE2 came out which is completely redisgned and has all stainless components including the choke tubes.

I did keep one of the older SBE for backup and for states where I can hunt with multipul guns in the pit.

So you see there are other reasons for the # of older benellis 4/sale.

~PS,the nat'l shot show has concluded and benelli and beretta has nothing new to offer for 2008,just the same ole thunder stick for this season.


----------

